# I am in trouble :-)



## jodexena (May 26, 2007)

Hello fellow pigeon lovers, awhile back I had a big tragedy my little bundle of joy "Fedrika" was scalped by a pigeon while out of her cage and died..May she be in Dove Heaven..I had her for about 14 years.
On a cheerie side I did end up buying two ringneck doves and I named them Brad and Angelina...well I was expecting for them to hit it off ....BUT it turns out that Angelina is a boy also..now I have fights in and out of the cage as they are turning into adulthood..just by any chance anyone in NYC or Long Island are interested in a boy dove? or better trade a female for a boy? one is white ringed 07 and the other is a wild type dark , of course I need to know it is a safe and loving home for him..If you get a chance of this happening please contact me here..best of luck with your birds and keep up the good work..I read heartwarming stories with happy endings most of the time...Cheers..Alberto


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Alberto,
Sorry for the loss of your little lovey . I think everyone on this site understands how sad you must have been. Wish I could help you with you current dove delemma (sp? )
Daryl


----------



## jodexena (May 26, 2007)

*Hi Daryl*

 Thank you for your reply, It was very hard for me to grieve her, she was a great companion for me, my only hapiness comes from giving her the best life I could offer , food, cleanliness, liberty to fly all over the house.. she is missed for sure...now I got 2 cute NUTS trying to mate..not their fault..I will be able to solve it somehow..even if separating them in other cage..they are funny as hell..but the fighting in mid air for territory has gotten out of control..


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Jodexena yeah I would say separate them before there is another death in the family. I would also let them out to fly separately as well. Maybe a pet store could sell him for you or even put an ad in the newspaper. That may help. 

Cindy


----------

